# GPS Magellan SporTrak



## carp2000 (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zum Magellan SporTrak. Wir haben uns ein solches GPS im  April gekauft. In Nowegen auf dem Wasser scheint es auch ganz gut zu funktionieren, zumindest haben wir damit alle Plätze gefunden, die wir gesucht haben.
Was mich alleridngs etwas stutzig gemacht hat, war die Tatsache, dass das GPS im Vergleich mit anderen Geräten ewig lange gebraucht hat, bis es nach dem Anschalten seine Position bestimmt hat. Andere sind auf den Balkon gegangen, haben ihr GPS angemacht und hatten innerhalb kürzester Zeit ihr GPS eingestellt. Ich musste erst aus dem Haus und dann ein Stück weg davon, bis es es endlich geklappt hat. 
Und auch die 'Trockenversuche' an Land waren etwas seltsam. Solang ich mich in der zwischen Häusern aufgehalten habe, funktionierte das GPS eher schlecht als recht und auch die Initialisierung dauerte wieder sehr lange. Eine markierte Position wiederzufinden war nur bedingt möglich. Die Häuser waren aber nicht sehr hoch, max. 3 bis 4 Stockwerke, und sie standen auch nicht sehr dicht. Erst wenn ich ganz auf's freie Feld gegenagen bin, funktionierte es wieder einwandfrei.
Auch wenn Bäume in der Nähe waren, funktionierte es nicht so gut.
Ist das normal, muss das so sein??? Oder ist das GPS evtl. defekt? ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Angelwebshop (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hi,

ich denke mal, das ihr das Gerät nicht inizialisiert habt.

Bitte macht das mal und dann geht das ganze richtig fix.


----------



## carp2000 (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hallo Herbert,

inizialisiert wurde es, zumindest hab ich mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten. Oder gibt es da noch was besonderes zu beachten?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hallo carp #h

der schlechte empfang der satellitensingnale zwischen häuserblöcken ist nichts besorgniserregendes. zwar verfügt die sportrak-reihe über eine optimierte empfängerempfindlichkeit (dank der quadrifilar-helix antenne), aber dennoch ist die navigation zwischen empfangsschwächenden objekten wie häuserblöcken, dichtem bewuchs etc. ohne entsprechende antennenverlängerung (zusatzkauf möglich) mitunter nicht so optimal, da die satellitensignale nicht permanent vom sportrak (und anderen handnavigationsgeräten) empfangen werden können.

bei deinem trip gen norge hast du vielleicht vergessen, dein sportrak neu zu initialisieren? das problem hierbei ist, daß dein navigerät beim ersttest die koordinaten und satelliten intern abspeichert und davon ausgeht, beim kommenden start auch diese wieder vorzufinden. hast du dich aber um mehr als 600km von deinem ursprungsort beim ersttest entfernt, so suggerierst du dem sporttrak dich dennoch am ursprungsort zu befinden und das navigerät sucht just die satelliten, welche er ursprünglich auch geortet hat – diese wird er aber nicht finden, da in norge logischerweise ganz andere peiler in´s visier genommen werden müssen!

ergo mußt du dein handgerät in diesen fällen immer neu initialisieren. in diesem fall kannst du über die menüoption im globalmodus europa anwählen, switcht dann auf deinen aufenthaltsort – in diesem fall norwegen - und dein sportrak kann dann aus dem almanach (in der datenbank deines navigerätes hinterlegte stationäre satelliten für die jeweiligen aufenthaltsorte) die satelliten auswählen, welche für den empfang der signale und einer ordnungsgemäßen und schnellen ortung ansprechbar sind.

vergisst du diese initialisierung, dauerts extrem lange, bis dein navigerät die korrekten satelliten geortet hat #h

PS: vor der initialisierung mußt du aber die gespeicherten daten löschen! #h


----------



## carp2000 (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

O.K., das macht Sinn. Dann hab ich vergessen, erneut zu inizialisieren. Da man beim ersten Starten automatisch in das Menü geführt wird, beim zweiten Mal aber nicht mehr, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das von alleine funktioniert.
@ Herbert: Du hattest recht, Danke! #6 
@ Jirko: Danke für die Ausführung! #6 

In drei Wochen geht es wieder los, nach Fjelvaeroya, dann kann ich es vor Ort ausprobieren! Endlich wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Moin, ist das initialisieren wirklich so wichtig? Ich habe mein Magellan 320 noch nie irgend wo anders initialisiert und ich war schon öfter mehr als 600 km von zu Hause weg. Das Gerät funzte einwandfrei.
Wenn das beim Sportrack aber der Fall ist dann muß ich mir das merken, hab nemlich in ein paar Tagen ein Color, warte nur noch auf die Lieferung.   #v


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hallo jörg #h

ist kein unbedingtes muß, nur kann/wird die suche nach den korrekten geostationären satelliten nen büschen mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen #h


----------



## Karstein (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

@ Jörg: hast aufgrund meines Threads auch bei a.w.niemeyer zugeschlagen? Willkommen im Magellan-Club!


----------



## Angelwebshop (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

@ Jörg,

im Fall von Carp war das Ding ja gar nicht inizialisiert, des halb die Lange Wartezeit. 

Wenn Man EGNOS abschaltet reicht eine einmalige inizialisiereung, sonst sollte man es wenn der Standort gewechselt wird und das weiter wie 500 Km ist, das mal ganz kurz machen. 

Umso schneller wird das GPS einsatzfähig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Danke für die Info Herbert, kann man denn dieses Egnos zu und abschalten? Mein 320iger hatte das ja nicht.
@ Kartsen, jepp hab ich darum Danke für den Tipp. Aber Magellan bin ich ja schon seit fünf Jahren im Club mit dem 320iger.


----------



## UweK (13. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*



> kann man denn dieses Egnos zu und abschalten?



Hier steht beschrieben wie man die Korrektur abschalten kann.  

CU
Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Klasse Link Uwe vielen Dank. Heute hat der Postbote mein Sportrack Color gebracht und da ich eh beim spielen bin werde ich das dann wohl auch mal ausprobieren.
Ansonsten bin ich von dem Gerät hellauf begeistert. Das kann ja schon ne ganze Menge mehr wie mein 320iger suuuper.


----------



## UweK (13. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Mein Postbote kam Mittwoch. Bin auch hochzufrieden. Nur der Fahrradhalter ist sauteuer.

Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*



			
				UweK schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Fahrradhalter ist sauteuer.



Hast dir den etwa gekauft? Ich finde sämtliches Zubehör ist zu teuer. 
Ich habe übrigens mal versucht diese Tastenkombination aber irgend wie ging das nicht. Hast du das mal versucht? Da steht auch das diese geheimen Tastenkombis zum defekt am Gerät führen können. Da habe ich natürlich auch etwas Muffensausen.


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hallo jörg #h

habe neben den guten hinweis von uwe, noch folgende anweisungen gefunden, welche an einem meridian platinum getestet wurden und für alle magellan-handnavigeräte gelten:

*methode 1 - bei eingeschaltetem gerät*
in irgendeinem Fenster Menue wählen. Dann die Tasten rechts-links-rechts-links drücken. Es erscheint in der Bildmitte ein zweistelliges Fenster. Mit UP/DOWN 03 einstellen. Drücken Sie nun die Enter Taste. Es erscheint ein neues Menüfenster. WAAS Status Mit der Enter Taste wählen Sie nun ON oder Off. Mit ESC das Menue verlassen und das Gerät ausschalten. ausschalten ist wichtig! Nach dem Einschalten ist die zuvor gewählte Funktion aktiv.

*methode 2 - gerät ist aus*
NAV-Taste und Power Taste gleichzeitig bei Einschalten solange gedrückt halten bis in der Bildschirmitte ein neues Fenster erscheint.
Dann weiter wie bei 1. *laut hinweis funktioniert diese prozedur aber nur bei der meridian-reihe!*

ergo, variante I sollte mal getestet werden.

eines zum thema WAAS / EGNOS möchte ich noch kurz loswerden: WAAS sollte generell hier in europa deaktiviert werden, da die korrektursignale zu fehlnavigationen führen werden/können! weiterhin würde ich empfehlen, auch EGNOS generell zu deaktivieren, da:

1. in der regel keine "punktgenaue" navigierung auf norges fahrwassern notwendig ist (ausnahme sind vielleicht brachialst abfallende kanten, um auf rotbarsch zu stippen)
2. aktives EGNOS wahnsinnig viel saft aus der batterie zieht, daß die signale sekundengetaktet verarbeitet werden.
3. auch bei EGNOS eine fehlinterpretation seitens des navigerätes möglich ist und man am ziel, unter umständen, vorbeischrubben kann (nicht muß!) #h


----------



## Kunze (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hallo!

Hab mir vergangene Woche die Seekarte Jarfjorden to Soröya vom MapSend 

BlueNav auf mein Magellan spielen lassen (meine COM Anschlüsse sind i.A.).

Boardie roehrich hilft mir mit seinem "Leihcomputer" aus. :m 

Fleißig gebe ich die GPS Daten ein.

Bin bist jetzt auch hellaufbegeistert. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hi Jirko, jetzt hts geklappt und ich hab das waas auf off gestellt. Is dies Egnos nu auch gleich mit aus?


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hi Jörg,

warum um Gotteswillen hast Du das den ausgeschaltet.  Da hättest Du bei deinem 320er bleiben können. 

Die Genauigkeit ohne liegt so um die 30 Meter mit aber so um die 3 Meter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Ach und noch ne Frage, gibs auch ne Möglichkeit das das Licht nicht gleich an ist wenn das Gerät eingeschaltet wird. Das nerft nemlich das man immer gleich das Licht erst mal ausschalten muß bevor die Akus gleich alle sind. Das war beim alten nicht so. Da mußte ich das Licht anschalten wenn ich es brauchte. Hier ist es gleich an.


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hallo jörg, hallo herbert #h

wie gesagt, bei nur WAAS fähigen navigeräte, würde ich diese option generell deaktivieren, da diese in europa zu fehlpeilungen führen kann (nicht muß!).

EGNOS würde ich nur dann aktiv lassen, wenn du uff´n wasser wirklich punktgenau ansteuern musst (spitze untiefe, kanten, wracks...).

die displaybeleuchtung kannst du bei inbetriebnahme deines sportraks mit der roten leuchttaste im 2sec-takt deaktivieren. halt däumchen einfach drauf und nach 2sec wird die displaybeleuchtung reduziert. nach nochmaligem 2sec-drücken geht´s licht aus. die vorherige einstellung, daß diese garnicht erst in betrieb geht, gibt´s beim sportrak nicht (glaube ich jedenfalls).

...ich hab´n mir auch gerade ausgedruckt, den ersten- und zweiten part des handbuchs für´s sportrak color - die mitgelieferte disc liest sich so schlecht unterwegs  #h

PS: wenn du das deinen printer nicht zumuten möchtest, kann ich dir ne copy auch gerne mit der brieftaube schicken - gib einfach laut jörg #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

ups Herbert, hab ich doch nur gemacht weil es angeblich besser ist. Ob ich hier nun Waas oder Egnos abgeschaltet hab oder beides weis ich doch nicht. Dann schalt ich es wieder an und gut. Muß doch eh erst mal sehen wie die Unterschiede sind wenn ich mit dem Teil unterwegs bin. Danke für die Info.
@ Jirko, wie ich das Licht ausbekomme ist mir schon klar ich wollte nur wissen ob es auch möglich ist das das Licht gleich aus ist wenn ich das Gerät einschalte.
Die Bedienungsanleitung habe ich hier liegen im Original und auch die pdf Datei auf dem PC. Alles da. #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

EGNOS sollte man immer angeschaltet haben solange man sch in Europ bewegt. 

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob nun an Land oder auf dem Wasser, das EGNOS ist voll funktionsfähig. Im Satellitendisplay kann man übrigens den Korrektursateliten sehen.  ( Ist der der das markierte Kästchen hat. )

Das mit den 3 Metern stimmt ich habe es mehrmals getestet.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

ja ok, aber was ist das denn hier nun. Im Display steht WAAS Satus und nicht EGNOS.


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hallo Jörg,

WAAS und EGNOS Signale sind identisch. 

In den USA heißt das Kind WAAS und hier im guten alten Europa heißt es nunmal EGNOS. 

Ist also alles im Lot bei Dir.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Danke #6 das wollte ich wissen


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

alles in budder auf´n kudder  sach mal herbert, hast du noch ne idee, wie man die displaybeleuchtung deaktivieren kann? habe jörgs anliegen mal als anlaß genommen, nen büschen zu googlen - leider ohne erfolg  wird´s wohl nicht geben die option - mhm? (hab bei meinem sportrak color in der menülistung auch nix gefunden...) #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Da muss ich mal in mein schlaues Buch gucken habe es halt nur in der Firma liegen, und da komme ich vor Montag nicht mehr hin, bin nähmlich auf dem Sprung zum Markrelenfischen nach Den Helder. 

Aber ich mach hiér an dieser Stelle Meldung wenn ich was in Erfahrung gebracht habe.


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

alles chlor herbert - na dann mal nen digges petri! wünsch dir nen full house und ein paar 3pfünder #6


----------



## chinook (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ist kein unbedingtes muß, nur kann/wird die suche nach den korrekten geostationären satelliten nen büschen mehr zeit in anspruch nehmen


 
 Da is nix geostationaer.


 -chinook


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

kurz & knackig chinook 

aber recht haste, da die geostationären nur die errechneten korrektursignale empfangen und weiterleiten (ergo, für nicht EGNOS eh nicht relevant - aber darum ging´s ja auch nicht. beim kaltstart und nem leeren speicher dauerts dennoch nen büschen, bevor das navigerät die korrekten *nichtgeostationären* #t satelliten in peilung hat ) #h


----------



## ug7t (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Da is nix geostationaer.


Hi,

doch, die Satelliten die das Korrektursignal übertragen, sind geostationär. Die Satelliten haben daher auch eine relativ geringe Elevation, so etwa wie eine Fernsehschüssel.

Bei meinem Garmin Geko hab ich bisher immer auf EGNOS verzichtet, die Satelliten, die die Korrekturdaten übertragen, sind zumindest an Land durch Hindernisse etc. schnell verschwunden. Auf dem Wasser siehts vielleicht schon wieder anders aus, da hier Signalabschattungen weniger häufig sind.

Grüße,
ug7t


----------



## Kunze (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hallo!

Dat wird mir zu teschnisch... #d #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

So dann mal noch was technisches zum Thema. 

Die Gps-Satelliten umkreisen die Erde in einer Bahnhöhe von 20 200 Km mit einer Geschwindijkeit von 3,9 Km pro Sekunde was einer Geschindigkeit von 14 040 Km/h entspricht. bedingt durch Ihre Anordnung und Ihre Anzahl sind jederzeit an jedem Punkt der Erde mindestens 4 Satellitensignale zu empfangen. 

Die geostationären Sateliten die das WAAS oder EGNOS Korrektursignal die ein sehr ähnliches Signal wie die GPS-Satelitten ( übrigens auf der gleichen Frequenz wie die GPS-Satelliten) senden befinden sich auf einer Umlaufbahm in Höhe von 36 000 Km. 

Der GPS-Epfänger mit eingeschalteter WAAS/EGNOS Funktion erhält  alle 6 Sekunden das entsprechende Korrektursignal damit ist die Positionsbestimmung laut ESA auf 3-5 Meter genau. 

Folgende Korrekturen werden also vorgenommen. 

IONO Korrekturgitter 
Integritätsinformationen 
Langzeitfehler der Satellitenpositionen
Kurz- und Langzeitfehler der Satellitenuhren 

Hier eine Übersicht der Störfaktoren mit der sich daraus ergebenen Abweichung:

Mehrwegeffekte ± 1 Meter 
Störungen durch die Troposphäre ± 0.5 Meter 
Rechnungs- und Rundungsfehler ± 1 Meter 
Störungen durch die Ionosphäre ± 5 Meter 
Schwankungen der Satellitenumlaufbahnen ± 2.5 Meter 
Uhrenfehler der Satelliten ± 2 Meter

Das macht also zusammen genommen eine Abweichung von plus - minus 15 Meter aus.

Mit Korrektur durch Systeme wie WAAS und EGNOS, wodurch vor allem Ionosphäreneffekte aber auch Umlaufbahnen und Uhrenfehler reduziert werden, wird der Fehler auf etwa ± 3 - 5 Meter reduziert.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*






 jo alles klar.


----------



## Kunze (14. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Hallo!

@ Jörg: 

Wird dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber bei den Meridian Geräten wird das 

Display beim Einschalten nicht sofort mitbeleuchtet.

Mußt du extra einschalten. #h


----------



## karpfenbrausi (21. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> PS: vor der initialisierung mußt du aber die gespeicherten daten löschen! #h




Hi,
hab ich das richtig verstanden, daß man immer alle Daten, also auch alle Wegpunkte löschen muß, bevor man neu initialisiert? Das hieße ja, wenn ich mein GPS z.B. in Italien benutzen möchte, müßte ich z.B. alle norwegischen Wegpunkte löschen  :c  , bevor ich es dann in Italien initialisieren und benutzten kann ?!?
Gibt es keine möglichkeit seine eingegebenen Wegpunkte zu erhalten?

gruß
Kai

www.karpfenbrausi.gmxhome.de


----------



## Jirko (21. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hallo karpfenbrausi #h

du mußt deine trackrouten, wegepunkte usw. nicht löschen! mit den gespeichterten meinte ich die almanachdaten, mit welchen das navigerät die letzte position vorm ausschalten als grundlage für die neupeilung bei wiedereinschalten als basis nimmt. bist du dann beim neustart 400 - 500km vom ursprungsort (vor´m letzten ausschalten) entfernt, suggerierst du dem navigerät dich noch an diesem zu befinden und er sucht vergeblich die im almanach hinterlegten satellitendaten (geht auch ohne neuinitialisierung, dauert im extremfall aber reichlich 10-15min, bevor das navigerät die korrekten satelliten gefunden hat).

beim sportrak kannst du nach dem einschalten auch die neue initialisierungsoption wählen (setup / initialisierung). hier einfach den kontinent und das land, in welchem du dich befindest, auswählen und fertig.

lediglich bei älteren modellen ist es notwendig, vor einer neuinitialisierung, die alten peilungsdaten der satelliten zu löschen #h


----------



## karpfenbrausi (21. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

hi,

super. Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort  #v 

Gruß
Kai

www.karpfenbrausi.gmxhome.de


----------



## Coachman (25. August 2004)

*AW: GPS Magellan SporTrak*

Moin Zusammen,

ich spar mir meistens den ganzen Aufwand und schalte das Gerät einfach unterwegs bei den Pinkelpausen mal kurz ein.
Damit weiss das GPS eigentlich immer wo es ist.


----------

